# dexter in new carrier bag :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

mommy why u come home so late...and what is this?








i can see you from below~








arghhh~ how do i sit in this?








mmm this makes me sleepy








momm why u keep sticking that at my face?








dont i look cool in here?...is this supposed to be my bed?








a new harness too  im not impressed








backshot okay okay








can i take it off now?


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Dexter, you just continue to steal my heart! You and your new carrier are just awesome.


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Dexter is such a cutie pants! Aww look at that face!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

AWw Wow Dexter you hottie  lol He looks very cute!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dexter I think i love you and your eyebrows they are so so cute.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW lovely bag, and with Dexter in it - even lovelier


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

AH-HAW!!! The mystery is solved!! Now we know why you were sick Dexter-you were SOOOOO excited about your new carrier and vest that you made yourself sick didn't you?!:nhappy3:

You look great lil friend!!


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

Dexter you are so spoiled!! But it's okay...thats why you were born!! Just precious!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

dexter is soo cute!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

He is awesome as ever. Nice bag.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhhh...cute guy and bag. Must be your new Kiki bag! I'm going to work on leather ones as well, but I am sooooo scared to cut into them. Makes me sso nervous. One bad move and waisted many $'s

Lori


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Dexter looks very comfy. Cute carrier!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Your to cute dexter. Great pics x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

OOhhh ...love the bag..and the cute doggie too. It really suits him well he looks handsome in it. Are you loving it ??


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wahmom said:


> AH-HAW!!! The mystery is solved!! Now we know why you were sick Dexter-you were SOOOOO excited about your new carrier and vest that you made yourself sick didn't you?!:nhappy3:
> 
> You look great lil friend!!


hahahaha!!! now that is one silly reason to be sick LOL. oh your so funny  i dont think he was really excited to be in the bag at first because he was standing in it rather than lying down or sitting hahaha....strange dexter boy


Ivy's mom said:


> Ahhhhhh...cute guy and bag. Must be your new Kiki bag! I'm going to work on leather ones as well, but I am sooooo scared to cut into them. Makes me sso nervous. One bad move and waisted many $'s
> 
> Lori


oh i know what you mean....leather is really scary to work with! maybe u should start with fake leather first till u get the cuts right. oh and how much are u selling ur new fur lines bags now...i love how u have adjustable straps:hello1:


rubia said:


> OOhhh ...love the bag..and the cute doggie too. It really suits him well he looks handsome in it. Are you loving it ??


thanks rubia! well...there are some faults to the bag. i really dont wanna show on this forum but if u want pics i'l gladly pm u links  my bf's mom is going to fix up the faultys on the bag so i'm okay with it...even if i did psent quite a bit of money on this  but overall the bag is okay for now, just cant use it till it's all fixed up

thanks everyone for the replies!!!  i appreciate them


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Dexter looks awesome in his new carrier. I love 
the harness too ...very handsome on him.


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

oh dexter your bag is really fab suits you xxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lynx8456 said:


> Dexter looks awesome in his new carrier. I love
> the harness too ...very handsome on him.





edel said:


> oh dexter your bag is really fab suits you xxx


thanks guys!  hehe. cant wait to use it nextweek


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice bag! I <3 the faux fur trimming. It matches dexter's color too. His expression sitting in it is priceless.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> Nice bag! I <3 the faux fur trimming. It matches dexter's color too. His expression sitting in it is priceless.


hmmm its actually chinchilla but close! LOL. thanks jay  yes his faces are so silly in the pics lmao


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Dexter is so cute! i love the new bag and harness! x


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Not sure how much my prices will be with this new carrier. I have to factor in all of my supplies and go from there. Yeah.... I like the adjustable strap since everyone is a different size. You know... I think you should at least let them know about the faults in the carrier, more than likely Kiki isn't doing the sewing and should really know. And when you spend a good amount of money it really should be up to standards. I did notice than on some of the closeups on her site when you shared that link I noticed a few problems as well.

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> Dexter is so cute! i love the new bag and harness! x


oh princess! 


Ivy's mom said:


> Not sure how much my prices will be with this new carrier. I have to factor in all of my supplies and go from there. Yeah.... I like the adjustable strap since everyone is a different size. You know... I think you should at least let them know about the faults in the carrier, more than likely Kiki isn't doing the sewing and should really know. And when you spend a good amount of money it really should be up to standards. I did notice than on some of the closeups on her site when you shared that link I noticed a few problems as well.
> 
> Lori


hi ivysmom! aw cant wait to see how much it would cost  yes supplies supplies supplies all factor it. actually she does do all the sewing, she even mentioned it in her fb...wait lemme pm you LOL. i dont like bashing peoples works in public


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

awww how sweet xx


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

What a great bag, Dexter looks like he is pretty OK with it. I love the fur lining.


----------

